# WoW-Vorbestellaktion von Sqoops auf buffed.de



## Dan (16. November 2006)

Huhu, 

die Banner von Sqoops und deren toller BC-Vorbestell-Aktion habt ihr sicher schon entdeckt.
Um den vollen Rabatt zu bekommen, benötigt man ja möglichste viele Vorbestellungen unter einem gleichen Gildennamen. 

In meiner Gilder haben da schon einige Leute bestellt und der Rabattstand ist schon gut gestiegen.
Wer mag, kann gern unser Rabatt-Codewort nutzen und so die Vergünstigung für ALLE erhöhen. Das sollte kein Problem sein.

*Nutzt einfach einen der folgenden Gildennamen bei der Vorbestellung.*
So sollten alle dann recht fix auf die 6 Euro Rabatt kommen. :-)

Codewort: "buffed"
oder alternativ
Codewort: "BloodyRoots"


Gruß, Dan

*Aktueller Stand:*
_11.12.2006_
22 Vorbestellungen über Codewort "buffed"  -->  3,30 Euro Rabatt (bitte ab nun dieses Codewort nutzen, bis auch hier 6&#8364; erreicht sind)
215 Vorbestellungen über Codewort "BloodyRoots"  -->  Volle 6 Euro Rabatt


----------



## Neohaki (16. November 2006)

Neuer Status:
30 Vorbestellungen über Codewort "BloodyRoots" --> 4,50 € für alle


----------



## Xantron (16. November 2006)

5,10 &#8364; durch 34 vorbestellende Teilnehmer


----------



## Spikkey (16. November 2006)

müsste voll sein, 40 überschritten

aber wehe die liefern nicht am erscheinungstag


----------



## jiron (16. November 2006)

Jop: 6,00 € durch 45 vorbestellende Teilnehmer

Tja, ich hoffe auch, ich bekomme es am Erscheinungstag. Angegeben haben sie es ja.
Wenn die pünktlich liefern, dann sattle ich für Spiele von Amazon auf sqoops um.


----------



## Valkum (16. November 2006)

Ich werde mienen Gilden namen dann auch noch mal umändern. Hoffee es auch. Sonst BOOM


----------



## Lazey (17. November 2006)

Benutzt bitte jetzt nicht alle BloodyRoots, so 60-70 pro Gildename sollten okay sein, um evtl. abspringende Leute zu kompensieren, ansonsten tragt hier einfach einen neuen Gildenamen ein, irgendwann vorm 12.1.07 könnt ihr ja noch mal reinschauen, ob die 6 Euro Rabatt noch sicher sind, sonst mit dem Forum vergleichen und den Gildenamen entsprechend in einen ändern, wo mehr als 40 dabei sind.

Ahso gleich mein Vorschlag: ImmortalKing


----------



## jiron (17. November 2006)

Und wieso nicht? Es gibt keine Begrenzung. Wenn du mit deinen Gildenkollegen auch davon profitieren möchtest brauchst du doch nur anzusagen, dass sie "BloodyRoots" eintragen sollen...


----------



## Dan (17. November 2006)

Och, ich find es gut, was Lazey sagt.
Absprachen find ich schon ok und vor allem kleineren Gilden kann so sicher geholfen werden. 

Also postet mal Eure Vorbestell-Codewörter. BloodyRoots ists chon auf der sicheren Seite. :-)


----------



## jiron (17. November 2006)

Hm, solang es reicht. (Ich glaube schon, aber da müsste man dann eventuell oben in den ersten Beitrag die Gildennamen schreiben, oder? Sonst nimmt ja jeder wieder BloodyRoots).


----------



## CommanderSirow (18. November 2006)

Ist das normal, das der Betrag von 6€ nicht (sichtbar) von meiner Bestellung abgezogen wird, oder liegt das daran, das ich bereits meinen 5€ Gutschein dafür einlöse?



> *   Versandkosten - Ab 20,00 € Einkaufswert kostenloser Versand!  0,00 €
> * Eingelöster Gutschein: XXXXXXXX - 5,00 €
> * WoW Burning Crusade - Aktueller Gildenrabatt für „BloodyRoots“: -6,00 €
> Der endgültige Rabatt wird erst bei der Lieferung berechnet. Je mehr von Euch bis dahin den gleichen Gildennamen eintragen, desto mehr Rabatt bekommt jeder von Euch!



Ich weiß, es steht letztentlich da, aber es verwirrt trotzdem etwas >_<


----------



## Dan (22. November 2006)

Neues Gilden-Codewort welches derzeit gepushed werden sollte:
"buffed"

Vielleicht schafft ihr es auch noch, hier den vollen 6€-Rabatt zu erreichen. :-)

Gruß, Dan


----------



## Bl1nd (22. November 2006)

coole aktion leute!! Jedenfalls, wenn man Kreditkarteninhaber is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (22. November 2006)

naja,ich habs mir schon vorbestellt.Aber ich ärger mich nicht,wenn es nicht am erscheininungstermin geliefert wird. Wenn es einen Tag verspätung hat,ist es ja nicht schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das ist doch noch lange kein Grund den armen Lieferranten direkt erschlagen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marro (10. Dezember 2006)

inzwischen 16 Leute mit buffed Rabatt! (2,4€)

TIPP: HEUTE GIBTS DURCH DEN ADVENTSKALENDER ZUSÄTZLICHE 5% RABATT!!!!


----------



## missmay09 (10. Dezember 2006)

so ich hab mih jetzt auch unter buffed eingetragen, 2,50 € Rabatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herri (11. Dezember 2006)

2,70 € ;-)


----------



## Dranegon (11. Dezember 2006)

missmay09 schrieb:


> so ich hab mih jetzt auch unter buffed eingetragen, 2,50 € Rabatt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ATM 21 Leute = 3,15€ Rabatt, kommt schon gogo buffed eingeben und bestelln^^
MFG
PS: N Kumpel macht das auch noch => 3,30€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wave2 (12. Dezember 2006)

Seid ihr euch sicher, dass die am Erscheinungsdatum liefern oder ob Amazon auch noch am Erscheinungsdatum liefert wenn man hat per "*Overnight Express*" bestellt hat .Habe eben nämlich folgende eMail von Amazon bekommen:

_Guten Tag!
Wir gruessen Sie ganz herzlich. Zu Ihrer Amazon.de-Bestellung gibt es Neuigkeiten.

Wir bedauern sehr, dass wir trotz intensiver Bemuehungen eine Verzoegerung bei Ihrer Amazon.de-Bestellung (# 302-*******-*******) ankuendigen muessen.

Gleichzeitig weisen wir darauf hin, dass sich der Bestellstatus eines Artikels 
sehr schnell aendern kann. Es ist also nicht auszuschliessen, dass diese 
Nachricht bereits hinfaellig ist, naemlich dann, wenn Sie nach dieser E-Mail 
noch eine Versandbestaetigung von uns erhalten haben. 

Falls Sie Artikel aus dieser Bestellung noch stornieren moechten, diese sich 
aber bereits im Versandprozess befinden, so kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren 
Kundenservice. Sie erreichen uns über das Kontaktformular auf unseren Hilfe-
Seiten: http://www.amazon.de/kontaktformular. Wir versuchen dann, die Sendung 
aufzuhalten. 

Sollte Ihre Sendung zu spaet bei Ihnen eintreffen, so koennen Sie entweder die 
Annahme verweigern oder die Artikel ueber unser Online-Ruecksendezentrum 
zurueckschicken:

www.amazon.de/ruecksendezentrum

Den aktuellen Status Ihrer Bestellung sehen Sie in der Bestelluebersicht unter 
"Mein Konto":

http://www.amazon.de/gp/css/summary/edit.h...*******-*******

Falls Sie diesen Link nicht anklicken koennen, kopieren Sie ihn bitte in die 
Adressenzeile Ihres Browsers.

(Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf dieses Schreiben, da die E-Mail-Adresse nur zur
Versendung, nicht aber zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.)

Freundliche Gruesse_

Was heißt das ganze?


----------



## Deadlift (12. Dezember 2006)

Es hat sich soweit ich das sehen kann der Versandtag von 15ten auf 16ten Januar geändert.

Das is alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (20. Dezember 2006)

Aktueller Stand:

Gildenrabatt *4,05 €* durch 27 vorbestellende Teilnehmer.

Werde aber auch noch hier vorbestellen (Einige wenige wissen warum *gg*)


----------



## Roran (21. Dezember 2006)

Jo nicht nur Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Teilnehmer  35

Gildenrabatt 4,05 € durch 27 vorbestellende Teilnehmer 

Los da geht doch noch was,
noch sollte "  buffed " gepusht werden.


----------



## Roran (31. Dezember 2006)

Da muß doch noch was gehen.
Die 6€ werden wir doch wohl noch zusammen bekommen.

 Teilnehmer  46

Gildenrabatt 5,55 € durch 37 vorbestellende Teilnehmer


----------



## Ryan_Garn (10. Januar 2008)

Roran schrieb:


> Da muß doch noch was gehen.
> Die 6€ werden wir doch wohl noch zusammen bekommen.
> 
> Teilnehmer  46
> ...




Habe es gerade mit "buffed" bestellt und nun sind es 295 und 6€ Rabatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Miche_ (10. Januar 2008)

Ryan_Garn schrieb:


> Habe es gerade mit "buffed" bestellt und nun sind es 295 und 6€ Rabatt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du dir mal das Datum dieses Beitrags angesehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryan_Garn (10. Januar 2008)

_Miche_ schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal das Datum dieses Beitrags angesehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach kras... lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war ja 2006! Heftig ^^

Nunja, ist ja immernoch interessant für einige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

